# Just as easy this way too!



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

The contractor asked "while this is open, is there anything you see that needs attention?"


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Is that asbestos I see there?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Best answer might have been: "Nope, looks good :thumbsup:"


:jester::laughing:


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

My response would be "Do you really want me to answer that question?"


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

The asbestos is the least of my worry on this fuqked up job


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Say yep, bit don't worry nothing that can be fixed with gas and a match


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Cha ching!!!!!!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Honesty is the best policy. Yep, that is one messed up situation. Instead of wasting your time telling you what is wrong I'll just get my saw.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

How often do you get to remove a drum trap and hand wiped bend but leave the original water lines. 
I love Brass


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

I will post some pictures of the finished product. This is a long term addition. Lots of steam radiator relocations (2pipe). I personally didn't want to mess with the original steam piping but everyone knows 2" steam mains are a eye sore in a laundry room!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mpot said:


> I will post some pictures of the finished product. This is a long term addition. Lots of steam radiator relocations (2pipe). I personally didn't want to mess with the original steam piping but everyone knows 2" steam mains are a eye sore in a laundry room!


Did somebody say steam radiator?????? Don't wanna change the orignal steam runouts and return too much.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

mpot said:


> How often do you get to remove a drum trap and hand wiped bend but leave the original water lines.
> I love Brass


I can see it in the picture, but what is a hand wiped bend? What kind of material is it and how did they used to do it? I'm only 29 years old, waaaaaaaaayyyyyyy before my time


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I can see it in the picture, but what is a hand wiped bend? What kind of material is it and how did they used to do it? I'm only 29 years old, waaaaaaaaayyyyyyy before my time


Its for working with lead pipe and connection..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I can see it in the picture, but what is a hand wiped bend? What kind of material is it and how did they used to do it? I'm only 29 years old, waaaaaaaaayyyyyyy before my time


Paging Plumber_Bill.....


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Paging Plumber_Bill.....


I'm just curios as the history of the wiped lead joint, from a plumber, not wiki


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I'm just curios as the history of the wiped lead joint, from a plumber, not wiki


Or ask an old telephone lineman.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in trade school right now and from one of my instructors "A hand wiped lead joint is something that they used to do before my time. I've seen a few but have never done one"

He's pushing 60


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

alberteh said:


> I'm in trade school right now and from one of my instructors "A hand wiped lead joint is something that they used to do before my time. I've seen a few but have never done one"
> 
> He's pushing 60


Most toilets around here that have a flush elbow/wall mounted tank, typically have a hand wiped lead elbow/lead flange. The cast iron runs close. Transitions to a brass 'ferrule' that is always wiped with lead. I'm thinking they rolled sheets of lead, meanwhile heating the lead to get it to confirm to whatever the finish floor was. 

Seen lots of 1 1/2" lines through floor systems too. The lead is usually in great shape. It's the transitions that fail.


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

*lead is why they call plumbing an art*

As an apptrentice I learned how to wipe lead, insert copper into a lead pipe for a repair transition, Hell we used to pressurize service lines with nitrogen to blow out lines to improve water flow. nothing we do today, but had to improvise, adapt ,overcome. HMMM! think I heard that in a movie


----------

